# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #194

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 194 for the week May 16th - May 22, 2010. In this issue we cover Ubuntu Mentioned on CBS's The Big Bang Theory, Audio from UDS Sessions Now Available, Taking a Long Term View of the Release, Next Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting Announced, Why Launchpad Rocks, Kubuntu Maverick All Planned Out at UDS, Ubuntu Stats, Ubuntu Uruguay Approved Team, Ubuntu-my (Malaysia) Workshop Monash University, Ubuntu-my (Malaysia) Lucid Release Party, Ubuntu Catalan LoCo Team Release Party, Ubuntu Brazil Release Party Pictures, Ubuntini Recipe Released, LoCo Items for Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Debian and Ubuntu, Archive / Permissions Reorg confusion, Ubuntu Maverick UDS Group Photo made with the Hugin Panorama Creator, Melissa Draper: UW World Play Day 2010 Competition: The Movie, In The Press, In the Blogosphere, In Other News, Upcoming Meetings and Events, Updates and Security, and much much more!

*In This Issue*

Ubuntu Mentioned on CBS's The Big Bang TheoryAudio from UDS Sessions Now AvailableTaking a Long Term View of the ReleaseNext Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting AnnouncedWhy Launchpad RocksKubuntu Maverick All Planned Out at UDSUbuntu StatsUbuntu Uruguay Approved TeamUbuntu-my (Malaysia) Workshop Monash UniversityUbuntu-my (Malaysia) Lucid Release PartyUbuntu Catalan LoCo Team Release PartyUbuntu Brazil Release Party PicturesUbuntini Recipe ReleasedLoCo Items for Ubuntu Weekly NewsletterDebian and UbuntuArchive / Permissions Reorg confusionUbuntu Maverick UDS Group Photo made with the Hugin Panorama CreatorMelissa Draper: UW World Play Day 2010 Competition: The MovieIn The PressIn the BlogosphereIn Other NewsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Securityand much much more!

*General Community News*

*Ubuntu Mentioned on CBS's The Big Bang Theory*

There have been several people in the community who have pointed to Sheldon mentioning his favorite Linux OS in an episode of CBS's The Big Bang Theory.

If you haven't seen the clip you can now go to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1-Q_8EbB8A

*Audio from UDS Sessions Now Available*

The crew at UDS have put the audio recordings from the sessions on-line.

http://uds.ubuntu.com/audio/uds-m has the audio files in Ogg Vorbis format for download. There are separate sub-directories for each day from Monday through Friday, and the files are timestamped and named based on the rooms that sessions happened in.

To see the list of rooms and find out what time a session ran, go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/.

This compliments the video which is available at http://videos.ubuntu.com/uds/maverick/.

http://popey.com/blog/2010/05/18/ubu...io-recordings/

*Taking a Long Term View of the Release*

Robbie Williamson, Canonical Foundations Manager, has updated the release schedules.  Below is the short, sweet, and to the point announcement from Robbie.

I just updated the release schedule page of the Ubuntu wiki [1] with links to draft schedules of 11.04, 11.10, and 12.04.  These are by no means definitive, but should give people an idea of when to expect UDS and other key release milestones.

Alpha 1 Release: June 3Alpha 2 Release: July 1Alpha 3 Release: August 5Feature Freeze: August 12User Interface Freeze: August 26Beta Release: September 2Final Freeze: September 16Release Candidate: September 30Ubuntu 10.10 Release: October 10

[1] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule

http://undacuvabrutha.wordpress.com/...f-the-release/

*Next Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting Announced*

After several weeks without a meeting, the Americas Regional
Membership Board is pleased to announce that we will be holding our
next meeting on Friday, May 28, 2010 at 00:00 UTC [1] in
#ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net [2]. The agenda for the meeting
can be found on the wiki [3]. For anyone not already aware, the
Americas Regional Membership Board is the team that considers
applications for Ubuntu membership by contributors in the North and
South American timezone. Additional information about Ubuntu
Membership can be found on the wiki [4]. At this meeting, we will also
be announcing a new regular monthly meeting schedule that we have been
working on.

[1] http://www.timeanddate.com/worldcloc...n=0&sec=0&p1=0

[2] http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-meeting

[3] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...oards/Americas

[4] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ay/001067.html

*Why Launchpad Rocks*

Jono Bacon, the Opportunistic Developer, tells the community why Launchpad rocks. I this article Jono describes the opportunistic developer as well as what he has tried before and the balance launchpad offers other opportunistic developers.

Jono states, "I feel Launchpad gets the right balance. It doesnt overflow you with meaningless features that you will never use, but instead provides a well designed set of core tools that I have used for pretty much all of my projects."  He goes on to list those features which include:

Bug Tracking  a place to file bugs, triage them, attach fixes to them and manage them.Code Hosting  a place to store and view your code and manage those branches.Translations  a place where non-developers can contribute translations to your program.Package Building  a place to build packages for Ubuntu and deliver them to users.Specification Tracking  a place to plan features to be used in projects.Community Support  a place where questions can be asked and answered.

In reference to the above listed features, Jono had the following to say, "My projects use all of these features and this is most of what I need in a development forge, with the only additional features that could be nice being a wiki and possibly a testing tracker. Not only does Launchpad give me enough of what I need to be productive, but it also integrates all of these components. As an example, branches in the code hosting component can be attached to bugs in the bug tracker."

Also, in this May 21st, post Jono, talks about his plans to "spurt a bunch of blog entries onto the Internet to help spread the word" about Launchpad.

To find out more about "Why Launchpad Rocks" go to: http://www.jonobacon.org/category/why-launchpad-rocks/

*Kubuntu Maverick All Planned Out at UDS*

Jonathan Riddell writes about Kubuntu Maverick and invites those who want to help out to take a look at the specs and the Todo list and see where you can help out.

Ubuntu Developer Summit is over, we emerged from the deepest darkest Belgian forest full of plans for the next six months of Kubuntu. The specs are written [1] and we have a lengthy Todo list [2]. If you've ever thought about helping out Kubuntu take a look at the Todo list and see if there's anything that inspires you.

If there's a theme to our plans for the next six months it's filling in the obvious holes we have in our offering. KPackageKit has plans for usability love, we found a way to have an "App Store" view in KPackageKit, new printer setup tools are in the works, samba file sharing might well get fixed. We'll also have Kolabsys keeping an eye on our KDE PIM packages. There's hopes for a "mobile" version of Kubuntu for weeny devices and the Netbook and Desktop CDs will probably merge into one. Oh and we plan to ship with Rekonq for a web browser, it's getting nicer every day. Agateau showed his plans for a global menu bar which is currently being discussed with the Plasma Netbook guys as a possible way to save screen space.

If it all works out it'll be a lovely release, do come and join us.

[1] - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickSpecs

[2] - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo

To Find out more about the next Kubuntu release and how you can help out please goto: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4219

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (81208) -146 over last weekCritical (28) +0 over last weekUnconfirmed (36550) -463 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (710) -87 over last week
 2. Spanish (10684) -80 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (35810) -79 over last week
 4. French (39731) -466 over last week
 5. German (54858) -14 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Offer to install from the Ubuntu Repositories instead - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24848/Non-internationalized search results via the Ubuntu Start Page - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24888/Ubuntu One Music Store audio quality - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24895/Support Maemo in Ubuntu One - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24894/Option to mark bad blocks while format before install Ubuntu - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24908/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*Ubuntu Uruguay Approved Team*

Pablo Rubianes announced that the Ubuntu Uruguay is now an approved Ubuntu LoCo team. Hi I just want to thanks all the people at Ubuntu Uruguay for the hard work!, to the Uruguay council member that are so great to work with!,  Also to the LoCo council members who approve us, they are great people!.

Special Thanks to my cyber-Friend Duane Hinnen, who check my big grammar mistakes, you are awesome!!! When you came to Uruguay I pay the Chivitos!!

http://pablorubianes.wordpress.com/2...approved-team/

*Ubuntu-my (Malaysia) Workshop Monash University*

At the link below you will find pictures of the event held by the Malaysia team.

http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=793

*Ubuntu-my (Malaysia) Lucid Release Party*

The Ubuntu Malaysia Team held a release party on the 22nd of May at the Fly Bar. The days events are as follows:

RegistrationWelcome Note by Ubuntu-my PresidentSlots for SponsorsLaunching of Lucid LynxUbuntu Feature DemoUbuntu-my; The StoryLucky DrawNetworking Session / End

http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=797

*Ubuntu Catalan LoCo Team Release Party*

May 22nd and 23rd, the community of users of Ubuntu in Catalan hosted a party to celebrate the launch of the new Ubuntu version 10.04, otherwise known as the Lucid Lynx. The festival took place at the Centre for Contemporary Culture October Valencia, Calle San Fernando 12. Saturday was a series of varied activities, including lectures and workshops, and installations of the operating system. Among the talks are presentations of Ubuntu, Canonical by David Martino, and a presentation by Ben Softvalencià Nanonote Qi. There was also a video creation open an editing session in the Commons, a session of digital signatures, initiation of a shell, and a workshop multiple boot from a USB. The team also provided installation support and technical assistance.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/LucidLynx

*Ubuntu Brazil Release Party Pictures*

The Brazilian event was a success, the result of a great partnership with Oficina Livre that has supported and contributed to Free Software in their State. Please visit the link below to see lots of pictures of the event.

http://laudecioliveira.org/blog/?p=268

*Ubuntini Recipe Released*

You already know this, and Mark Shuttleworth's UDS-M keynote confirmed: Ubuntu needs to be heard and needs to spread everywhere. It needs to be a meme. It needs to "cross the chasm".

The Ubuntu Vancouver Local Community shares Mark's vision and proudly announces something designed to spread and to startle the world into noticing Ubuntu: the Ubuntini.

The Ubuntini is available as both a cocktail and a mocktail. It's lively. It's beautiful. It's delicious. We've chosen our colours with care. We've even included Tang, that savoury sweet drink mix enjoyed everywhere by cosmonauts and normal humans alike.

The next time you're in a bar, a lounge, or at a party please have your friendly bartender mix you an Ubuntini. Gather your friends. Raise a glass and have a hearty cheer: "Oo-boon-too!" The world will notice. The rest will follow.

Mark, we are truly inspired by your leadership, your ethos, and your project. Thank you for all you have done and for all that you will do. The Ubuntini: Inspired by Ubuntu. Dedicated to Mark Shuttleworth.

The Ubuntini recipe and product card are hereby released free to the world on this day, Tuesday May 18th 2010, from Vancouver Canada.

For more information on the Ubuntini please go to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntini

*LoCo Items for Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter*

Amber Graner, Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Editor, sent out a reminder to the loco-contacts mailing list letting the LoCo teams know how to ensure the posts about the LoCo teams are considered for publication in the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.  In this announcement Graner lists all the places you can send your information and what to include in that email, or put on the ideas wiki page and even what IRC channel the news team can be found in.

 1. Email the mailing list: ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com

 2. Add suggestions to the IDEAS wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas

 3. #ubuntu-news IRC Channel - you can post your suggestion there

Please include the following:

Title of the Post/ArticleLink to the ArticlePlease make sure the Post/Article is within the week that is being reported onSummary of Article (optional but very helpful)

Graner also reminded teams that, "We are always looking for people who want to help with the newsletter and in this cycle were are adding some new content, so if you think helping to produce the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter would be something you
or someone on your team might enjoy please email me or find me on IRC(akgraner) and lets see what you can help work on."

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ay/004521.html

*The Planet*

*Daniel Holbach: Debian and Ubuntu*

I was particularly happy that Stefano Zacchiroli, the Debian Project Leader, was at the last Ubuntu Developer Summit in Brussels. Hes a great guy. Also was I quite happy with the discussion at UDS and the notes we all took from it. Heres Stefanos report [1].

While having concrete actions to follow up on are great, we also need more people from both projects engaging with each other and sharing knowledge and their projects culture so we form a mutual understanding of both.

[1] - http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.....project/17588

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=682

*Daniel Holbach: Archive / Permissions Reorg confusion*

For a few development cycles we have been working on reorganising the Ubuntu archive and developer permissions. There were a lot of changes that were suggested and discussed and it proved to be quite a bit of work.
We completed a huge chunk of it and because there are many misconceptions about it, heres a list of changes that are implemented today:

Ubuntu developers can apply for upload rights for one or more specific packages. This is very interesting for upstream or Debian maintainers or simply people who are interested in just a very narrow selection of packages.We created a list of package sets. This concept works great for teams that are interested simply in a subset of packages, ie: kubuntu, ubuntu-server, ubuntu-desktop, etc. You can query them via theLaunchpad API. Also can you apply for upload rights for those.Because of these changes, we merged ubuntu-main-sponsors and ubuntu-universe-sponsors into ubuntu-sponsors. Here a view that explains who can upload which packages. (Process docs.)Also did we merge motu-sru into ubuntu-sru. (Process docs.)Also did we merge motu-release into ubuntu-release. (Process docs.)

These changes will give us much more flexibility in giving teams more liberties to maintain packages efficiently. Also do the changes above make it easier for contributors, because for things like sponsorship, SRU and release decisions they just get in touch with one team, no matter which package set the package maybe be in in the end.

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=684

*Kenneth Wimer: Ubuntu Maverick UDS Group Photo made with the Hugin Panorama Creator*

Ken Wimer, walks readers through how he created the UDS-M group photo using Hugin.  In the first paragraph of the post Ken gives the reason why he chose to stitch the photos, "Due to the weather and the layout of the hotel grounds at the Ubuntu Developer Summit for 10.10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) it was impossible to take the group photo outside and from above (which I prefer). The next best place was the auditorium in which the daily plenary's took place. Unfortunately the room is quite wide and my 24mm objective didn't fit the bill (it was quite dark as well)."

Ken walks readers of his blog through the steps he took to create the picture and even includes screen shots.  To see the group photo and to find out more about how it was created go to:

http://kwwii.blogspot.com/2010/05/ub...hoto-made.html

*Melissa Draper: UW World Play Day 2010 Competition: The Movie*

Check out the video that Ubuntu Women Project member, Melissa Draper, made to encourage the Ubuntu Community to vote in the World Play Day competition.

For those of you who need motivation to go vote in the Ubuntu Women World Play Day competition [1], enjoy!
This link here [2] has an .ogv[3] for those who dont want youtube.

[1] - http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen

[2] - http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/pics/

[3] - http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/pics/ubuntugirls.ogv

To see the video and Melissa's post go to: http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=489

*In The Press*

*Clearing the air around Ubuntu and Chrome*

Trevan McGee of Ubuntu User says reports that Ubuntu would ditch longtime default browser Firefox for Google's Chrome browser were put to rest with a resounding "sort of." A recent blog post by Ubuntu Community team member Jorge Castro explained that while Canonical has considered a Firefox alternative, it isn't Google Chrome, but rather Chromium, the open source version of the Chrome browser. Castro was also quick to dispel any rumors that the potential browser switch was for the desktop build of Ubuntu. If Chromium is chosen, it will only affect the netbook edition of Ubuntu 10.10. Again, this is all potential. The distribution models for Chromium and Ubuntu are largely dissimilar, so coordinating a chromium release so that it can be packaged in Ubuntu Netbook Edition is its own challenge. The Mozilla Foundation is also prepping a faster, sleeker version of Firefox for a fall release as well, so at this point its anyone's game.

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Ne...ntu-and-Chrome

*Teo, the New Tough Linux Netbook From ZaReason*

LinuxPlanet's Carla Schroder tells us that the nice folks at ZaReason, the independent Linux OEM computer vendor, sent her their Teo tough netbook to review. This turned into a family affair as Schroder's excellent significant other Terry was charmed by the little netbook, and had to try it out. The Teo feels sturdy. She's a beefy little girl, not as thin as other netbooks, but still very portable. The screen is beautiful; it is bright and sharp, and quite readable even for Schroder and Terry, with, as Schroder puts it, "Our don't-like-small-print eyes." Colors are excellent, with true bright whites, and good saturated reds, blues, and greens. The standard operating system is Ubuntu 10.04. Like all ZaReason computers, it comes with an Ubuntu meta-key instead of a Windows key. Despite the Teo's modest specifications (by modern standards) neither of Schroder or her friend Terry experienced any performance annoyances. Web surfing, using Cheese, OpenOffice and other applications were fine. A good part of the credit must go to Canonical, because 10.04 is a pretty nice release. Executive summary: thumbs up!

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/7070/2/

*Is Arch Linux Really Faster Than Ubuntu?*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix reflects that often when he is preparing for cross-distribution comparisons or benchmarks of different operating systems (like our recent Mac OS X 10.6 vs. Windows 7 vs. Ubuntu 10.04 benchmarks) he is asked to include Arch Linux in the mix. This is usually on the basis of including a rolling-release distribution to provide a performance look at a constantly evolving distribution with many of the most recent open-source packages rather than a traditional distribution with packages that may be months older. Larabel tells us, "The main reason we do not deliver many benchmarks of Arch, Gentoo, or other distributions that use a rolling release approach is that they are not very reproducible with their results since their packages are frequently changing and there are more end-user customizations going on compared to most other distributions." However, to test the performance claims of Arch versus others, Phoronix has compared the performance of the newest Arch 2010.05 media against Ubuntu Linux. While Larabel says he often hears "Arch is faster than Ubuntu" and similar statements in Phoronix's forums and via email comments, this really is not the case. At least when both Arch and Ubuntu are put in as much a stock configuration as possible to reflect the "out of the box" experience encountered by most users, the numbers shown on this Intel Core 2 Duo notebook show the performance to be about the same.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...h_faster&num=6

*Early Release Schedules For Ubuntu 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 LTS*

Phoronix's Michael Larabel admits that while the release schedules for Ubuntu Linux aren't exactly a close secret -- new releases generally coming in April and October with the version scheme being YY.MM such as Ubuntu 11.04 for the April 2011 release -- Canonical's Robbie Williamson has laid out tentative release schedules for Ubuntu 11.04, Ubuntu 11.10, and even Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. These release schedules are coming after Robbie began tweaking the release schedule for Ubuntu 10.10 (codenamed the Maverick Meerkat) from the original Ubuntu 10.10 release schedule from its final release on the 28th of October. Mark Shuttleworth wants to release Ubuntu 10.10 on the 10th of October (10/10/10), and so that's when the Maverick Meerkat will be introduced to the world. While these future release schedules are still quite tentative, they are available from the Ubuntu Wiki Release Schedule. [1]

[1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODI1OQ

*Ubuntu vs. Fedora: The Latest Versions Square Off*

Bruce Byfield of Datamation states that Ubuntu regularly claims to be the most popular Linux distribution. But, if so, Fedora is a competitive second. Both have thriving communities and are a major source of free and open source software innovation. Regularly, you can read on mailing lists of users having grown discontented with one and deciding to migrate to the other. In many users' minds, each is an alternative to the other. But how do the distributions really compare? The most reliable answer is to examine the latest releases, Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and Fedora 13 (Goddard) -- or, to be exact, Fedora 13's release candidate, since last minute concerns delayed the final release that was expected this week by another seven days. Basically, with its reputation for innovation and its determination to provide only free software, the latest Fedora ranks among the best of the traditional distributions, with a GNOME desktop only lightly customize and branded. By contrast, Ubuntu's latest version places a higher emphasis on usability and commercial competitiveness -- so much so that it is making many of its changes inside the distribution before they are accepted by the GNOME project itself. Yet despite these different outlooks and goals, the differences turn out to be small, especially from an end-user's perspective. To devoted fans, the differences in the distros may loom large, but I suspect that the rest of us are unlikely to agree. These days, a change of desktops within a distribution is probably going to seem a more disruptive change than switching from one GNOME-based distribution to another.

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osr...Square-Off.htm

*In The Blogosphere*

*Lubuntu Netbook Remix: A Look*

Christopher Tozzi at WorksWithU takes a look at Lubuntu Netbook Remix. LNR is a remix of Lubuntu, the Ubuntu variant based on LXDE. Christopher has three notable reasons why LNR is worth looking at as an option for netbook use: 1) It doesn't require 3D video hardware; 2) It's very fast; and 3) It's a combination of the traditional Lubuntu desktop panel and a netbook interface. Christopher also includes some screenshots of the LNR interface. While he concludes that he probably won't use LNR regularly, he recognizes this is because his netbook is new enough and fast enough to not have problems with Gnome. He also says that if he were to ever move to Lubuntu, he'd probably choose LNR over the regular Lubuntu.

For more of Christopher's review see:

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/05/18...orks+With+U%29

*Proposed Lubuntu 10.10 Release Schedule*

OMG!Ubuntu! reports on the proposed release schedule for Lubuntu 10.10. The schedule is as follows:

June 3rd : Alpha 1July 1st : Alpha 2July 29th : End of proposal for ArtworkAugust 5th : Alpha 3August 12th : Feature Freeze (no more feature/new versions included)August 26th : Artwork and User-Interface Freeze (no artwork changes)September 2nd : BetaSeptember 16th : Final FreezeSeptember 30th : RC*October 10th : Final Release*

For more information see:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/p...mg!+Ubuntu!%29

*New Ubuntu Advert Needs Your Voice - Literally*

Ever wanted to help promote Ubuntu? Well nows your chance!

The Ubuntu Ads project are launching a new advert, one that requires your voice to be heard  literally!

Ddorda from the aforementioned Ads team contacted me to ask for OMG! readers with a video camera/webcam & mic to record the message below, save it and then wing it over to the provided e-mail.
The clips will then pass through an awesome-o-matic before being collated into one super awesome Ubuntu advert.

What you need to say

Clear your throat and make sure youre visible in frame and then record yourself saying this sentence in your native tongue (be that English, Swedish, Fnark or whatever): -

"My name is [YOUR NAME] and I use Ubuntu!"

Once youve recorded that and are satisfied send it to Ubuntuadverts@gmail.com with your name and what language you spoke in the clip.

You can see current examples of Ubuntu Ads work @  http://www.youtube.com/UbuntuAds

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/n...our-voice.html

*In Other News*

*Full Circle Podcast #7: Two Tin Cans and a Length of String*

Your Hosts: Robin Catling, Ed Hewitt, Dave Wilkins, with a special guest: Alan Pope from Ubuntu UK Podcast

This podcast features:

News: UDS, Ubuntu Light, UnityGuest Spot: Ubuntu bug-reporting process with Alan PopeGames: Ed, Dave and Alan are all agreed about the Humble Indie Bundle, Dave looks at WormuxInterview: Part II of the Ubuntu Manual Project  toolsKeynote: Part I of Mark Shuttleworths keynote from UDS

Get the MP3 podcast here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/wp-con...mp3_button.png

Or the OGG podcast here: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...ep7_220510.ogg

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, May 24, 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Tuesday, May 25, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: None given at time of publicationAgenda: None given at time of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Server Team Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

*Wednesday May 26, 2010*

==== Foundation Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  None listed as of publication

==== QA Team Meeting  ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday May 27, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX Team Meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: none listed as of publication

==== Website Theme Planning ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/NewBrandLaunchMeeting

==== Preparing Security Updates/Ubuntu Classroom ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Preparing Security Updates

*Friday May 28, 2010*

==== Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting ====

Start: 00:00 UTCEnd: 01:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...oards/Americas

*Saturday, May 29, 2010*

==== BugJam ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None given as of publication

==== DC Loco IRC meeting ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc on irc.freenode.netAgenda: none given as of publication

*Sunday, May 30, 2010*

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freednode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-939-1: X.org vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-939-1USN-940-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-940-1USN-941-1: MoinMoin vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-941-1USN-942-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-942-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

krb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ay/012844.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

texlive-bin_2007.dfsg.1-2ubuntu0.1_lpia_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ay/012465.htmlkadu_0.6.0-1ubuntu0.1_hppa_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ay/012466.htmlxorg-server_1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.3_powerpc_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ay/012467.htmlapache2 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ay/012468.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ay/012469.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

texlive-bin_2007.dfsg.2-4ubuntu2.1_sparc_translations.tar.gz    (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010061.htmldvipng- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010062.htmllandscape-client 1.5.0.1-0ubuntu0.9.04.0    - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010063.htmlkdenetwork_4.2.2-0ubuntu2.3_armel_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010064.htmlxpdf- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010065.htmlpastebinit 0.11.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010066.htmlxorg-server- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010067.htmlvirtualbox-ose 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3.1    - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010068.htmltrac- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010069.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010070.htmlmoin- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/010071.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

pastebinit 0.11.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ay/012375.htmlxorg-server- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ay/012376.htmlvirtualbox-ose 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1    - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ay/012377.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ay/012378.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

jockey 0.5.8-0ubuntu8.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011298.htmlgtk+2.0 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011299.htmlpygtksourceview 2.10.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011300.htmlpython-apt 0.7.94.2ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011301.htmllibrsvg 2.26.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011303.htmltotem 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011302.htmlexo 0.3.106-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011304.htmlabiword 2.8.2-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011305.htmlgnome-screensaver 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011306.htmlvirtuoso-opensource 6.1.0-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011307.htmlopenssh 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011308.htmlvinagre 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011309.htmlnetbook-launcher 1:2.1.18-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011310.htmlskype 2.1.0.81-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011311.htmlpm-utils-powersave-policy 0.3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011312.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJohn CrawfordDave BushChris JohnstonPenelope StoweLiraz SiriJ Scott GwinAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

